# Aeropress v Gaggia Classic, taste.



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

Pretty stumped, well maybe not actually, but my AP at work ALWAYS gives me a nicer cup of coffee than my Gaggia Classic at home on the weekends.

I grind most days and bring to work and just, not weighed, add just under a scoop to my AP and, off the boil, invert out a nice cuppa, great flavour actually,

Grinding on a Compak K3 Touch Adv. New last month,

So, at the weekends it's on with the GC, thoroughly warmed up, PF warmed etc etc. Weighed around 16-18grs, 25sec to 30 max. Grind adjusted to get a nice slow dribbble.

No, the AP still tastes better, by a long shot, to the degree that, upgraditis to a Rocket Mozzafiato or similar might not happen. Funds are there. I'm itching. Looking at the Londinium also. Don't do Caps, just the occasionally Latte for 'er indoors.

.....to the extent that I ordered another AP for the house.

Why does the Ap drink taste better than the Gaggia produce? It's a "softer, mellower" taste.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

You said that you weigh in, what is your weight out?

How are you drinking it? Espresso or adding water.

If you are able to identify what tastes off we can help you make adjustments.

Finally when you go to a coffee shop do you like espresso? Some people just prefer different brew methods. It's not always about the most expensive set up.

It's all about how happy you are. After all it's you that has to drink it.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

The short answer is, one is espresso, one is a filter coffee (unless you'e not using paper), that gives different characteristics. perhaps you just prefer the low-oil taste of the AP.


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

True.......not an espresso drinker. But turn it into a longer drink with a dash of hot water and touch of milk.

Suppose you're correct there, it's not a "pressured" drink in the AP.

Would you suggest or anyone, getting a Technivorm, which I've been looking, ogling at for a few months now







A temp controlled pour over.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Try your espresso as an Americano. Start at 1:1 ratio - espresso to hot water and increase water content as preferred.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Moccomaster is good but not in same league as freshly prepared pour over. OK, bit more effort with pour over but worth the effort in the cup. V60 set up costs peanuts and is easy to master.


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes, Systemic, I do water it up to a long black with a touch of milk, still not the same.

Might have to get a V60 going. Is it comparable drink flavour wise to an AP?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Alan Kilroy said:


> True.......not an espresso drinker. But turn it into a longer drink with a dash of hot water and touch of milk.
> 
> Suppose you're correct there, it's not a "pressured" drink in the AP.
> 
> ...


Pressure doesn't brew coffee per se, it just allows the water to percolate through a tamped puck.

It shouldn't really be any harder to make drinks as tasty & consistent with an espresso machine. As others have noted, you are probably making the AP brews weaker.

Would be good to know exactly what you do to make coffee in each. Brewing your coffee to the strength you like would be simpler & more repeatable than making Americanos, but if you just buy another brewer then you're likely to end up with a brew that tastes different again. Figuring out why you prefer one over the other will halp you improve what you have already & help you troubleshoot a new brew method.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Moccomaster is good but not in same league as freshly prepared pour over. OK, bit more effort with pour over but worth the effort in the cup. V60 set up costs peanuts and is easy to master.


I will disagree here. I find my Moccamaster more consistent and at least as good as pour overs, but it does require some manual intervention to get the best out of it.


----------

